# Facelift Dasher Hood Wanted



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Im trying to restore my 1980 VW Dasher Diesel, and one of the more pressing needs is a hood. 
The original hood flew off..... and it is crinkled beyond repair

I have found a few being parted out, on fourms here and there but most of them are rusted beyond repair. 

If anybody has one, or may know where I can find one, let me know.


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out. Mine luckily is not so bad I can't recover it even if the metal might be a little thin once cleaned up, but I might get the inside of the hood covered in line-x to add rigidity and strength once the rust is attended to.

there is also VWdasher.com that you might find a car being parted on, and ukpassats.com might have one being parted in the US as well.

Ya never know.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

been a member of VWDASHER.com for a while now. Already have a post there. Frank the Dasher forwarded me to this forum for more avaiability of parts.

My hood is rust free, its just kinked.... it flew off


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

No extra hoods available personally, but another possible site is the Dasher Owners Group at http://dog.mp3equipped.com/dog/

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Cheese, I'll ask on DOG for you. The admin has the site on lockdown and doesn't appear to approve new members terribly quickly so it might be faster if I post on there for you.


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

I have sent a request to become a member of DOG, maybe you can suggest he accept my registration. I am a contributing member of the community, but you already know that Dasherinoz


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

It's a question of when the admin turns up, he doesn't seem to be there much, mate


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

There appears to be one at Dorr Auto Salvage in Dorr MI. Give them a call 616-681-2268 and ask about it. There's no inventory number, says NOF (not on file) but it may be damaged...just not sure how much. They list it as B grade.....

It's worth a shot...not all that far from you. I will warn you that sometimes these places don't update...it could be gone.

steve


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Its worth a shot, ill give them a call!


Thanks


----------

